# Interior rattles



## VaillingEye63 (May 29, 2021)

I have a 2016 228i m-sport and when I play music the bass causes something in or near the front doors to rattle. All of the speakers are new upgrades so it isn't that. Does anyone know what it could be before I start taking the trim off to try and find the rattle?
I have already made sure the rubber seals around the doors are well lubricated and soft and that there is nothing loose in the car.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## sicktj (12 mo ago)

Are you sure there isn't something in the door pocket? I had some rattling and had to really look back there to see what it was. A pencil.


----------



## VaillingEye63 (May 29, 2021)

I have figured out that it is the speakers

so since I have replaced all the speakers it must be something to do with the signal they are being sent by the oem radio

my guess is to install a aftermarket amp to run the speakers

What do you think?


----------



## sicktj (12 mo ago)

You put in aftermarket speakers and it still rattles? Is that what you mean?


----------



## VaillingEye63 (May 29, 2021)

sicktj said:


> You put in aftermarket speakers and it still rattles? Is that what you mean?


Yes

I have taken them off of the door panel and played music while holding the speakers and in the centre I can hear the same rattle as before


----------



## sicktj (12 mo ago)

I would try testing the individual speaker on a separate amp (if you have one) and see if it reproduces the issue. What kind of speaker is it?


----------



## VaillingEye63 (May 29, 2021)

Yes that’s what I was thinking I just need to find someone to lend me a amp because I don’t have one

They are JBL STAGE3 427F 150w 2way 4" Coaxial Speakers


----------



## sicktj (12 mo ago)

Let us know what you find.


----------



## VaillingEye63 (May 29, 2021)

Will do


----------

